# Autosleeper harmony petrol or Diesal



## roamingsue

I am just wondering about the costs of running either of these. Have always thought that a deisal was a more economical option but really would like to know the facts. I am interested in the Peugeot boxer Harmony Not the old talbot because of the parts situation.

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## paulmold

*Autosleeper Symphony*

We bought our first motorhome in January and because of size restrictions at home we decided on the Symphony/Harmony/Symbol range based on the Peugeot Boxer. We supposed that we really wanted diesel because I've run diesels cars for some ten years with my job as a taxi driver but at the time couldn't find one and came across an immaculate petrol version of the Symphony (a 1997 'R' example). We only covered 500 miles by April when it lost all power and couldn't climb the slightest hill. Luckily we had bought it from an excellent dealer (in my opinion), Spinney Motorhomes and we had the cylinder head completey rebuilt as it turned out the head gasket had blown and two exhaust valves were burnt out. It now drives beautifully, it's much quieter than my cousin's diesel version. It returns around 23/24 miles per gallon compared with my cousin's 32/35 but with the low mileage I will do (around 4/5000 miles per year) I'm not that bothered. It will never break any speed records but is very happy cruising along at 55mph and can easily do 70 on motorway when needed.


----------



## 106559

I notice that petrol prices are catching up with diesel now. You will go through more exhaust systems with a petrol engine as well.


----------



## roamingsue

Okay diesel is the best option it seems. The fact is that probably a motorhome is crazy but it is my dream.

Thanks people.


----------

